# Rushmoor Rosettes-Dorset



## kathantoinette (26 September 2017)

Just wondering if anyone knows these people? Ordered some judge/steward badges on 06/09/17, paid for and no delivery.  Can't get hold of them.  I've opened a case with PayPal.  Our charity show has been and gone now which is a shame 

TIA


----------

